# Classical composer that were living running-gag, said stuff Moronic, Brainiac paradox



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Classical composers who were funny as hell, and hard to size, they could say the uttermost brainiac pieces of stuff than, people though Jesus he a dolphin, the next day say the stupidest things and would play that game over and over.
Because they did not want to be treated differently because of high I.Q and risk being ostracized by peers, when your too smart people hate you eventually, trust me on this people hate wise guys, so they on purpose say stuff quite moronic so people would not be detected, there were dolphins. swimming there way through life whit caution undercover mensa members pretending to be dumb?

Whom you suspect just did this


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Mahler was sitting in a coffee shop looking rather sad and rather forlorn. A friend saw this and ask him what was wrong. Mahler replied that his father was very ill.

The next day this same friend saw Mahler running down the street very upset and obviously in great grief. The friend ask Mahler if something happened to his father.

Mahler replied, "No you fool, the master has died!" (The master meaning Wagner)


----------

